# Any advice on a hamster with club feet?



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, I picked up Petunia from the RSPCA on Monday, she's so sweet. Full of beans and really friendly. Her only apparent issue is that both her back feet are clubbed, turned in and under. Obviously it hinders her climbing but she still manages to bomb around. 








You can just about see them on this pic.

Now the dilemma I have is this morning I came down to this;









I've checked her feet over and the bleeding has stopped, her bedding is clean. I think all the running has pushed the nails into her pad. 
I'm wondering whether to give her baytril for a couple of days or to leave alone and just monitor. I've taken the wheel out. I may just put it in for a few supervised hours each night. Do you think a plastic wheel might be better for her? 
Plus anyone whose experienced this or got any ideas what toys would suit her best I'd appreciate it.









She likes to be out in the open and likes to keep all her food tidily in her good bowl lol, she's puts it all back in if I make a mess dishing it out!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tbh I wouldn't have thought a plastic wheel would've stopped the bleeding.
I think you'll have to stop with the wheel unless a vet can sort her feet out???

She is a beautiful big girl though isn't she.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes she is. I don't know that her feet will be able to be sorted, they are incredibly deformed. She was in rescue 3-4 months and probably is over 1 yr. I am looking at getting a hamster heaven for her, more levels to explore. I just need to source some toys etc for her that don't involve climbing too much or are abrasive on her feet. 
I am going to book her in at my vets after easter for a check up. The rspca had her vet checked on thursday so i know there is nothing bad going on. I will see what wisdon he can shed on the situation


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Are who claws digging into her feet? She may need them trimming.

Poor girl, how did she get club foot?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

No idea, at first i thought they were just stumps but when i started to handle her you can see the toes tucked underneath. maybe its the way she was born, they are vague about her history. I emailed the rspca today & they say that they used a plastic wheel and they took it off her for a few days if her feet got sore, so it must be something she gets recurrently. her nails don't seem long, i thikn she was just hammerring the wheel that much that it pushed the nail in. But yes you are right, i will have to keep an eye on her nails overgrowing. I used to be a podiatrist....i feel deja vu!
I am not that experienced with hamsters! I am going to give her more substrate when i get in this afternoon, get her a smoother corner house & maybe pop some vetbed on top if she doesn't eat it! I've also ordered some correx to make a run out of for her so she can have a romp on a mat if she is having a break from her wheel. I might order a wodentwheel too.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow... those wheels must be addictive if a hamster will keep on running on them through what must have been at least a little bit painful.

If you really want her to keep a wheel, would a stiffer one or one coated with something soft do anything? I don't use wheels for my rodents so I wouldn't like to start giving out advice on them, but it's just an idea.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the wodent wheel for my girl and the lining of it on the running bit as little raised treads so i think these could irritate her feet.


----------

